# URGENT! I NEED HELP!



## eye-capture (Feb 17, 2008)

I wasn't quite sure what section to put this in, but I've recently been asked to submit one of my pieces into an Art Auction for the 23rd! That's not a whole lot of time, so I need your honest opinions! What photo should I send into large printing for the auction! Thank you!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the second one would look good as a large print.  Either that or 3.


----------



## BPALMER (Feb 17, 2008)

i like 3 ,but not as much as 2
                               bp


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 17, 2008)

three but can you straighten it first as its wonky 

I do like 2 though thats a stunnng landscape, but three is more orriginal


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you all 

I'm getting the 2nd one printed on Canvas tomorrow! thanks


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 17, 2008)

2


----------



## kam*kuda (Feb 18, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> three but can you straighten it first as its wonky
> 
> I do like 2 though thats a stunnng landscape, but three is more orriginal


:thumbsup: I like 3, but straighten it


----------



## eye-capture (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for all of your opinions! here is the product!


----------



## Katsu Yoshiro (Feb 18, 2008)

That is awesome! Good call!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice one!


----------

